# Bear Manor :) Sept 2012



## UE-OMJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Aka Bessingham Manor - affectionately known as Bear Manor as one of the last occupants actually kept a bear there for a while! 

As is the norm lately, work had sent me to Norwich so a trip here seemed in order after we had finished. I had a colleague with me this time who seemed a bit out of place climbing into an old building like this, but I think he enjoyed the experience and the building though 



> The last Spurrell owner, Edmund Denham Spurrell, is described as having been a bit of an eccentric. He used to keep a bear at the manor which one day escaped and attacked one of the housemaids.




It appears the house is destined to be demolished and rebuilt - so sad really, but it is in a very poor state inside.



> After Edmund D Spurrell's passing in 1952 the nine-bedroom house was sold but it soon became apparent that urgently required repairs would be far too costly. Ever since that time the grand house has stood empty.






> The derelict structure was put on the market and has recently been sold to developers who plan to recreate the grandeur of the old manor. This will be achieved by demolishing and then rebuilding with reclaimed materials, following the original 19th century architectural drawings. Original plans to restore the existing building to its former glory ground to a halt when a structural report revealed too many problems: a restoration would cost far more than the building would ever be worth.




We got to the house at early evening, the sun was low in the sky and it made for some really nice lighting both inside and out. I hope my photos do the place justice.










This little chap and is friends kept us on our toes...













As you can see, there isnt really any decent access to upstairs...













And to be fair, there really isnt much of an upstairs left!








Into the kitchen...




























Looking up from the kitchen you can see all the way up to the roof!!!













We think this was the bathroom...













Arriving at some more stairs, we cant go up, so lets head down into the basement...

































Looking up, longing to get up there but no safe access to be found 








This room was the best in the house, not much rot in here...




























Some of the personal bits we found left behind...






































A final shot of the stairs before heading back out...























Thanks for looking...


----------



## abel101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Best shots ive seen of the place! 
Glad you went with the name Bear Manor  
gives it a little edge, especially love the stairs and the sofa window shot! 

Good job matey!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Cheers, I appreciate it


----------



## PreciousStones (Sep 22, 2012)

Another sad beauty left to rot  . Great pics, especially love the shot looking up of the forbidden upper floors. Wonder what else is up there? Thanks for sharing x


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

Great photos UE-OMJ they are a real compliment to this poor building.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics dude, you've really captured the building well I think.

Has somebody started to try and save her? I noticed the stairs are propped up?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 22, 2012)

It is surprising that after all these years silly things remain intact, such as the whisks and cheese grater in the kitchen.

In the introduction you say it has remained empty since 1952, just curious as to the filing cabinets. They don't seem to be of that era, I'm guessing 70's at the earliest.

Oh and the picture of the people in the chairs, the chap on the left lokks very uncomfortable and I don't think it's the chair!


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice capture of a good explore


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep its past its sell by date shame its a cracking house,ace photos.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## Stussy (Sep 23, 2012)

The yellow sofa and chairs too so comfy, maybe even for a quick power nap during the explore?

Excellent pics as always!


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 23, 2012)

very nice .


----------



## darbians (Sep 23, 2012)

A nice selection of images its nice to see the smaller details I missed.



SNAKEBITE said:


> In the introduction you say it has remained empty since 1952, just curious as to the filing cabinets. They don't seem to be of that era, I'm guessing 70's at the earliest.



There were lots of newspapers from the 70's on the floor. Dates on homemade jam certainly not from the 50s I cant remember what tho. Also I'm no fashion expert but the clothes in the wardrobe upstairs are more 70's than 50's.

Thinking of other products I see I think it had residents in the 80's.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

wot an exciting little mooch!

that fire place and book shelves just look mad up there with the floor missing!

i really like the look of this place from ur shots, thanx for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 1, 2012)

Shame its in that state, it must have been a grand place in its day. still looks like a great little mooch. thanks for sharing


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm amazed that organ is still there!! Great pics


----------



## GEMTX (Oct 4, 2012)

*:'(.......................*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 4, 2012)

GEMTX said:


> *:'(.......................*



Why the sad face?


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Oct 12, 2012)

Good work! I'm not sure what i'm more impressed with your photos or the fact that you just casually took along one of your work colleagues!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 12, 2012)

ahh bless she looks quite said now...but captured well..


----------

